
VW Says It May Soon Be Overtaking Tesla - leahcim
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-05/vw-may-reach-e-car-target-earlier-than-2023-osterloh-tells-wams
======
maxharris
It says this will happen in 2023.

Meanwhile, Tesla is going to sell a lot of cars, solar roofs, Powerwalls and
insurance by then. It will collect a lot more FSD revenue, build even more
factories, continually growing the volumes of cars produced as they continue
to bring prices down.

Right now, VW can't even manage to get over-the-air updates working, which is
why all those ID.3 cars have been sitting unsold in warehouses!

Feel free to keep your VW shares, and I'll keep my Tesla shares. Let's see
which one of us is smiling in 2023 ;)

